# Hand call Howlers



## Simons04 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Guys Im looking for your opinions of good howlers, I have gone through many calls looking for the right howler, and I just cant find what I'm looking for. Let me know what some of your Favorite howlers are.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Simons04. The only howler I've ever called a coyote in with was a gift from a friend(swampbuck10pt) and he took the label off of the juice bottle he made it from. LOL I didn't get a shot at him but he came close to getting whacked.


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Cow and Bison horn howlers.

Guy Wildstorm from PM makes some slick ones as does John (Ultramag) from this board.

Believe they both using the thunderdog toneboards. (dont quote me on that though







)


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

TJ Shockler makes a killer howler... send me a pm if you're interested.. I don't want to put his e-mail address up with out his permission. I'll steal a pic from a post on another board... this is a springbok howler... he makes 'em from horn... he uses his own toneboard... that means a lot IMO.... the one I have is very smooth and well heck I had my daughters dog giving me heck this morning.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The E.L.K. Power Howler is the finest howler I have ever heard. Sounds about as close to a real coyote as one can get!

http://www.elkinc.com/detail.aspx?ID=13


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a sweet looking call. What does he ask for one like that ?


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, I forgot Shockler makes em too.

Havent seen one from him in awhile!

Looks like Gemsbok to me.

I'd say at least 50 bucks by the look of that one youngdon. (dont quote me on that one, either!







)


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I think that one sold for $60... I won't swear to it though. I sent him a link after that post so maybe he'll join and jump in here. Believe me though they are some very nice calls.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have one of the ELK howler and it sounds real good. It does take some time to learn how to use it but it works great.


----------



## TJShockler (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Brad thanks for the recommendation !!
The howler above is springbok bell axis wedge and cowhorn toneboard!I think it sold for $60,I'd have to go back and look to be for sure!I can build one like it or a all one piece buffalo howler .The buffalo horn howlers sound really good and I have one on my lanyard !I can also turn you one out of wood with a hand built acrylic toneboard for$40.Let me know if your interested!!Thanks guys!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*TJS Beautiful work-----I sure like ultramag's Buffalo Horn howler I have--And my famous Juice Bottle with Bearmanric.s board----looks like there mite be another one in the future*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum TJ.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I was actually doing them the favor TJ! You make a killer call bud, those that buy one will agree.







Loved the trailer to the video your making!!! I hope you'll post it up here too! ... Ya'll are tearing the predators up down there in Texas!!!


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

foxpro skyote aint a bad call


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a photo of one of my Flagship howlers.


----------

